# Neuer PC für max 400 euro



## Norii90 (10. Februar 2014)

*Neuer PC für max 400 euro*

Hallo 
Leider ist mir heute nach vielen Jahren mein geliebter Laptop Kaputt gegangen 
Auf den weg suche ich nun ein Neuen PC 
Leider habe ich nur max 400 Euro über die ich ausgeben kann
und keine Ahnung vom PC 

Der Pc muss nicht der beste sein 
Ich brauche ihn für 
Office Anwendungen z.b wie Powerpoint
Musik hören,Drucken und Surfen
Das einzige spiel das ich nebenbei ab und zu Spiele ist Counter-Strike GO
Da muss der pc schon mittel/hoch mit genügend Fps schaffen  

Ich hoffe ihr könnt mir ein guten zusammen stellen oder sogar fertige Komplettes Set PC + MONITOR anbieten z.b von ebay/amazon 

Ich bedanke mich schon mal sehr für die Hilfe 
MFG


----------



## JoghurtWaldfruechte (10. Februar 2014)

Muss der Monitor in den 400 Euro drin sein?


----------



## Norii90 (10. Februar 2014)

Es wer schön ja 
sonst kann ich 480 euro wenn mit  Monitor


----------



## JoghurtWaldfruechte (10. Februar 2014)

Im Anhang mal ein Bild: 
Dazu kannst du noch eine GTX 650 ti boost nehmen für Ca. 125 Euro. Eine HD 7770 von amd wäre nochmal günstiger aber such leicht schwächer.
Dann bist du bei 400 Euro oder leicht drunter.Der pc wird soweit alle Spiele schaffen. 
Dann hast du noch 80 Euro bzw etwas mehr  für nem Monitor. Wird eng, aber Einen 22" findest du da.

Es ist jetzt so, dass "nur" 40 Euro mehr dazu führen würden, dass du eine 270x nehmen kannst, die viel stärker wäre.
Nochmal 50 mehr für Einen i3, nochmal 70 Euro für eine SSD, falls die das schnelle Arbeiten am pc im Vordergrund steht. Ansonsten wäre meine Prioritätenreihenfolge Grafikkarte, Prozessoren, SSD.




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Herbboy (10. Februar 2014)

Also, ich würde mich da ehrlich gesagt nach was gebrauchtem umschauen ^^

Ansonsten mal ein Vorschlag, siehe Bild - hier zusammengestellt hardwareversand.de - Konfigurieren Sie Ihren Wunsch-PC

Der würde ca. 430€ kosten, damit gingen dann sogar einige neueren Games noch auf niedrig oder mittel. Sparen kannst Du an dem PC aber nur wenig: wenn Du eine billiger Grafikkarte nimmst, wird es direkt VIEL schwächer. bei der CPU könntest Du auch einen Intel Pentium G3420 nehmen, da sparst Du ca 50€ und wärst unter 400€, aber auch das wäre dann halt direkt ein größerer "Abstieg". Weniger RAM geht nicht, billigere Festplatte lohnt sich nicht, da hast Du dann direkt nur 500GB, sparst grad mal 5-10€.  Netzteil: das wäre halt eines, wo du später problemlos auch eine viel stärkere Grafikkarte einbauen kannst. Wenn das egal wäre, könnte man da 10-15€ sparen

Bzw: kannst Du vlt die Festplatte aus Deinem Laptop weiterverwenden? Wenn der nicht mega-alt ist, hat der vlt schon SATA als Schnittstelle, dann kann man die auch problemlos bei einem normalen PC nutzen.


----------



## Norii90 (11. Februar 2014)

Hallo vielen dank für die Zusammenstellung 
Ich habe da noch eine frage
Habe heute ein Laptop im Angebot gesehen für 480 Euro 
MSI GP60-i540M287FD Gaming Notebook
I5-4200M / 8GB / 750GB / GEF GT740M

würde der auch reichen für Counter-Strike Go auf max und für Office Anwendungen ?
Aktuelle spiele muss er nicht können wie bf4 oder sowas


----------



## JoghurtWaldfruechte (11. Februar 2014)

Also normalerweise bekommt man bei gleichem Preis Einen besseren pc als Laptop. Bei dir und deinem "kleinen" Budget fallen aber Kosten wie Bildschirm, Gehäuse und so weiter viel stärker ins Gewicht, sodass ein Laptop vll ähnlich stark sein man . Man spart ja den Bildschirm und so weiter.
Hier mal die graka: NVIDIA GeForce GT 740M - NotebookCheck.net Tech

Weiter unten ist CS:GO aufgelistet, die Karte packt das locker. Der i5 ist vll so gut wie ein Desktop i3, müsste aber reichen.

Die Grafikkarte im DesktopPC, selbst wenn es nur eine HD 7770 ist, würde die 740 locker schlagen. Und wegen der besseren Aufrüstbarkeit und der besseren Grafikkarte würde ich persönlich den Desktop pc nehmen.
Da kannst du einfach, wenn du mal Geld hast, eine SSD einbauen, oder den Prozessor wechseln. Das alles geht beim Laptop nicht.


----------



## Norii90 (11. Februar 2014)

Oky  vielen dank wenn der reicht für cs go auf mittel/hoch mit genügend Fps und Office Anwendungen wie du es sagst und auf die Seite steht bin ich jetzt zufrieden


----------



## Herbboy (11. Februar 2014)

Jo, den kannst du natürlich nehmen. Das ist ein guter Preis für diese Austattung. Ein PC zu dem Preis wäre zwar besser, ABER da kommt bei Dir halt noch das dazu, was der Monitor kostet. Vlt ist da kein Windows dabei, aber da könntest Du ja die Lizenz vom alten installieren

 Den Budget ist halt genau ein Grenzfall - nur 100€ mehr oder ein Monitor schon vorhanden, und ich würde GANZ klar zum PC raten.


----------

